# Additional Cigar Reviews - Arturo Fuente Don Carlos Review and the Arturo Fuente Rosado Sungrown Magnum R Review



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Additional Cigar Reviews - Arturo Fuente Don Carlos Review and the Arturo Fuente Rosado Sungrown Magnum R Review*

Arturo Fuente is known for putting out some excellent cigars, so as a tribute, we will review two of the brand's selections today. The Fuente Don ...

Read the full article here: Additional Cigar Reviews - Arturo Fuente Don Carlos Review and the Arturo Fuente Rosado Sungrown Magnum R Review


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Have some Don Carlos but yet to try. Looks like I am in for a treat based on your review.

Must source out the Rosados in the near future as it sounds like another stellar stick.


----------

